# Smart Relays @ EDM Meeters



## ScooterMcGavin (Jan 24, 2011)

Try looking at the Allen Bradley micro 800 series. The micro 810's are the little brick PLC's that you can get the display for and program from the unit itself . The software is free so you can program it from the computer as well. They also have larger modular systems for bigger projects.

http://ab.rockwellautomation.com/programmable-controllers/micro800


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

www.automationdirect.com Search "smart relay".

Edit; I did not see any smart relays on their web site. Plenty of other stuff though.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

The Micro810s are a little more than the "smart relay" you used to use, but the Pico is likely the same sort of thing, with the ability to program it from a keypad built-in.

http://ab.rockwellautomation.com/Programmable-Controllers/Pico-Controllers


----------



## ScooterMcGavin (Jan 24, 2011)

JRaef said:


> The Micro810s are a little more than the "smart relay" you used to use, but the Pico is likely the same sort of thing, with the ability to program it from a keypad built-in.
> 
> http://ab.rockwellautomation.com/Programmable-Controllers/Pico-Controllers


I didn't mention the Pico specifically because our AB reps keep telling us that they are being phased out and the Micros are where we should be going which is a bummer because we have a bunch of Pico's that are in abusive environments and they never die.


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

http://www.schneider-electric.com/p...elays/2810-automation-relays/531-zelio-logic/

It has free programming software so you can play before you buy.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

scameron81 said:


> I didn't mention the Pico specifically because our AB reps keep telling us that they are being phased out and the Micros are where we should be going which is a bummer because we have a bunch of Pico's that are in abusive environments and they never die.


Sorry, you were right the first time, the Micro810 is replacing the Pico.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

JRaef said:


> Sorry, you were right the first time, the Micro810 is replacing the Pico.


Ahh the pico... Nice lil units... U get free programming on microligix also


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

best units for price are teco units from factorymation.com free software also, i use them for overs 6 years and no one has died yet, i had trouble with schneider units


----------



## besc (May 16, 2010)

Hay. Love the forum. I've only used it a couple of times but whenever I aim for a target I hit a dozzen bullseyes. I got good info about the smart relay. Any thoughts on the, for lack of a better term, the EDM meater. Shure wish I knew the company name for it but all I can to is give the pysical description that I gave in my original post. They are the coolest little controllers that you can plug all kinds of little modules into: Analog input, analog output, DC in/out etc. Thanks. Mike.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Siemens logo is a nice little unit as is the Zelio. Cheap but nice.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

EDM meters are still available. EDM used to stand for Electromatic Digital Meter, Electromatic was the name of the company. They were bought out a long time ago now by a company called Carlo Gavazzi, but CG still sells the EDM meters as far as I know. All they are is a digital meter that you can insert cards into to change them from metering voltage to metering current or various process signals. There are plenty of others who make them, Precision Digital and Red Lion are the ones I like to use. 
http://www.redlion.net/Products/DigitalandAnalog/DigitalPanelMeters/Process/LPAXMPAX.html

http://www.predig.com/provu.php

I have always found CG to be over priced for what you get. They don't make a lot of their stuff, it is usually brand-labeled, and usually from a low end mfr. if you are willing to go low end, the only reason to do so is to save money so paying a premium to have another name on it makes no sense.


----------



## ScooterMcGavin (Jan 24, 2011)

For panel meter type stuff we use the red lion as well as the stuff from Omega www.omega.com when we need heavy artillery with lots of power and features we will use the Siemens 353 controller. Those run about $2200 a piece though.


----------



## bill4807 (Jan 4, 2013)

I would go with the micro 810. Programming is easy. A little different than the 500 but close enough, With some siemens charectoristics too. Like the templete and function blocks usage.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Just get another brand smart relay. IDEC, Teco, Siemens, K&M, Eaton, Schneider, Omron, Altech... See the theme here? Everyone peddles the damn things. :laughing:


----------

